
A great introduction to Regular Expressions ~ Udacity cs262 starts tomorrow - thealphanerd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWzBTc3K4o0&feature=youtu.be
======
thealphanerd
<http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs262>

